# Soundstream balanced X.O. (BNIB)



## Alex84 (Sep 3, 2009)

For people who got the blue ones to use it fully balanced.


SOUNDSTREAM Balanced X.O. Crossover "NEW" w/box and cables.."RARE OLDSCHOOL"!!!! | eBay


----------

